# Walgreens 2018



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Nothing yet, but I keep checking every couple of days. And there's 3 Walgreens near me so I'm checking a lot. Crossing my fingers for a large Mayor hanging figure, some new Oogie stuff they haven't done before, and/ or other new characters (Lock/Shock/Barrel, Evil Scientist, The Hanging Tree...)

All I know is, I'm going to be spending a lot of money there in the next few weeks...

Assuming they don't just rehash everything...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya nothing at ours yet either


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Halloween candy has hit my store so I'm hoping more interesting stuff will follow soon.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

School starts here on Monday, so the school supply push should be over soon and then they will start putting out the Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dbruner said:


> School starts here on Monday, so the school supply push should be over soon and then they will start putting out the Halloween.


Nice its 4 more weeks till school starts here


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, we don't start until the day after Labor Day now so a lot of stores are still stuck in BTS mode.


----------



## Mich1073 (Jun 16, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok I am excited to see what NBC stuff and Halloween stuff Walgreens has this year
> 
> 
> anyone seen anything yet ?


I asked the manager today, they have nothing yet and won't for a while. They get the product templates for NBC stuff and they do not have that yet either. Candy is it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Mich1073 said:


> I asked the manager today, they have nothing yet and won't for a while. They get the product templates for NBC stuff and they do not have that yet either. Candy is it.


oh thanks for letting us know


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Walgreens has been such a disappointment the last few years. I remember when it used to be the place everyone was looking forward to checking out.


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

They haven't disappointed when it comes to Nightmare Before Christmas specific stuff the last couple years. Sure, there's a lot of reused stuff from years past, but given how limited and how popular it is, it works out for people who missed items. And, I've loved that they've introduced plenty of new characters and items each year, so I'm excited to see what they come up with this year.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nothing but some candy here in Augusta. I asked the manager and he said that particular store only got candy last year. That’s ridiculous.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

My Walgreens is mostly set, I think. I'm kind of hoping there's more actual decor coming because usually the makeup ends up elsewhere but as it is, it seems to be mostly skellies of different varieties, NBC stuff, some Harry Potter, DotD, makeup/glowsticks and then costume stuff.

I didn't get any fabulous pictures because I was trying to get the stuff that would interest a friend all while being hustled out the door. 

The WiC number for Jack and Sally is 776-434


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

im hoping they come out with more day of the dead animals this year. i really love my cat and dog that i got last year. and of course looking to see if they add a new nbc 12 figures and small plush dolls

Impy: i can see the dotd cat in your picture, did you notice any more animals?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

https://youtu.be/MiJvQI7ql_0


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

They had another dog, I think with a veil? I don't remember anything beyond a cat and dog this year though, but I'll double check. I thought the cat was cute and if it's still there once I've built my points back up, I'll probably snag it to add to the kitty collection.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

went to one of my walgreens that has just started clearing the shelves to make room for halloween, they only had candy so far. but the did have a floating isle display for harry potter stuff. there was not any items on it yet so im curious as to whats going in. any body else see this?


----------



## 0ogieBo0gieMan (Aug 25, 2017)

Stopped by a Walgreens by my job today and spotted a Zero hanging decor.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

SilentRaven said:


> went to one of my walgreens that has just started clearing the shelves to make room for halloween, they only had candy so far. but the did have a floating isle display for harry potter stuff. there was not any items on it yet so im curious as to whats going in. any body else see this?


I'm guessing that like last year had Disney Villains and NBC, this year will be NBC and Harry Potter since they're both having anniversary years. All I've seen so far are a couple of travel coffee mugs, the sorting hat thing, and a whole bunch of LEGO figures. I can only hope/assume there's more coming but I haven't seen anything else yet.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Went to Walgreens yesterday looking for the 90% off summer stuff and they were just starting to set up the Halloween aisle. The manager looked so stressed and annoyed. I walked down the aisle to see what they had out so far and they had the hanging Jack's up on a high shelf and sitting next to the last one was one lone box turned backwards and I could juuuust barely see a smidge of white. I figured I shouldn't climb the shelves in front of the manager, so I asked him if he could please grab that box for me. He turned and huffed and grabbed it silently and placed ZERO into my awaiting arms! My collection is now complete!


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Assuming there isn't more to come, I'll admit, I kind of hoped for a little more out of Walgreens this year for NMBC. I think all that I ended up getting was the Hanging Zero and the Oogie with Sax. Everything else was just too similar to what they've done in previous years, and even those 2 aren't that different from past dancing Oogies and the hanging Zero from Spirit... I guess I kind of figured for how diverse they've been in the past, there would be a greater effort on other characters (Lock Shock Barrel, Harlequin Demon, Hanging Tree...), especially for the big anniversary. I suppose it's offset by how much Party City and Spirit have done this year for Nightmare stuff, but... I don't know. I just kind of hoped for a little more out of Walgreens.

And seriously, who the hell buys journals? What year is this? I have no idea why so many places, especially Walgreens, seems to think the world needs a butt-ton of paper Nightmare journals...


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I buy journals! But not at the price they ask because my Halloween money goes elsewhere. I did want one of the villains ones last year but it sold out as soon as I decided I'd just pay the full price. Ah well, more money for other things.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

YES! i got my new plush figure! They have the mayor new for this year! Still waiting to see if they put out any new 12" figures. But I'm happy with the plush.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

RottingApples said:


> Assuming there isn't more to come, I'll admit, I kind of hoped for a little more out of Walgreens this year for NMBC. I think all that I ended up getting was the Hanging Zero and the Oogie with Sax. Everything else was just too similar to what they've done in previous years, and even those 2 aren't that different from past dancing Oogies and the hanging Zero from Spirit... I guess I kind of figured for how diverse they've been in the past, there would be a greater effort on other characters (Lock Shock Barrel, Harlequin Demon, Hanging Tree...), especially for the big anniversary. I suppose it's offset by how much Party City and Spirit have done this year for Nightmare stuff, but... I don't know. I just kind of hoped for a little more out of Walgreens.
> 
> And seriously, who the hell buys journals? What year is this? I have no idea why so many places, especially Walgreens, seems to think the world needs a butt-ton of paper Nightmare journals...


I buy them and use for work


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

SilentRaven said:


> YES! i got my new plush figure! They have the mayor new for this year! Still waiting to see if they put out any new 12" figures. But I'm happy with the plush.


 did you see the jack, oogie boogie and zero small plush’s. I don’t have the mayor ? I want it and the invisible man funko badly.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Matt12378 said:


> did you see the jack, oogie boogie and zero small plush’s. I don’t have the mayor ? I want it and the invisible man funko badly.


I went to WG today and only 1 had the plushes. There was 2 mayors a zero and some sallys. I grabbed the mayor as hes the one i dont have as hes new for this year. I havent seen any funcos yet


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

View attachment 563087


I got these walgreen funko pops last night. the devil is my favorite NBC guy...him and the vampires so I was really excited to find him.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I almost forgot I got these too....NBC action figures lock stock and barrel and the pumpkin king.









View attachment 563091


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 563085
> 
> 
> View attachment 563087
> ...


Nice yeah my Walgreens doesn’t have them or didn’t put them out or the employees bought them. I’m going to another one soon.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Ours are just starting to put stuff out. The set date for the one that gets the best selection is today, but they only have an NBC endcap and one side of an aisle complete, and that was mostly candy. Still, got the 2NBC pillows (they change pictures when you rub them... ) and the little Jason dances around trying to stab things to his theme music.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Ours are just starting to put stuff out. The set date for the one that gets the best selection is today, but they only have an NBC endcap and one side of an aisle complete, and that was mostly candy. Still, got the 2NBC pillows (they change pictures when you rub them... ) and the little Jason dances around trying to stab things to his theme music.


i really like those pillows, i might have to get them. Im tempted to get the dish towels as well.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a sucker for journals too. Mostly for shopping lists & stuff like that. I also tend to give them away too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I almost forgot I got these too....NBC action figures lock stock and barrel and the pumpkin king.
> 
> View attachment 563089
> 
> ...


This was atbwalgreens may have to see if mibe has them


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I went to Walgreens tonight and got an animated Zero. Hes so so adorable. Also a small hanging veiled ghost


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Got my devil whoooo


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I went to Walgreens last night and was quite disappointed with their decor selection (not much to pick from). They were down to one aisle of the Halloween merchandise, and over half was candy!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

sneakykid said:


> I went to Walgreens last night and was quite disappointed with their decor selection (not much to pick from). They were down to one aisle of the Halloween merchandise, and over half was candy!


Don't give up, they seem to add more as time goes on. I still hope they have more day of the dead style animals, maybe and owl or raven. And waiting to see if they release more 12" NBC figures...


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

SilentRaven said:


> sneakykid said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Walgreens last night and was quite disappointed with their decor selection (not much to pick from). They were down to one aisle of the Halloween merchandise, and over half was candy!
> ...


I sure hope so! But yeah it isn't even October yet, so I will check back in later. ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I’ve been to 3 different Walgreens and they say they are not selling Halloween decorations only candy!?!?!?! For the love of Tim Burton what is going on?!!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Walgreen's becomes more and more disappointing every year.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I went to a 4th Walgreens today and they had the NBC endcap up. I was able to buy the Mayor and Zero plushy and I feel like I really lucked out because they only had 1 of each. I asked the manager about all the other Halloween stuff and he said he was told that was all they would get besides candy. He said they lost alot on Halloween decor and was getting out of that department. I think he thought I was having a stroke because he kept asking if I was ok. This particular store used to be loaded with Halloween greatness and would decorate to the hilt. I alone spent ridiculous money there. What is this world coming to?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> did you see the jack, oogie boogie and zero small plush’s. I don’t have the mayor ? I want it and the invisible man funko badly.


I got the mayor and zero.....is there an Oogie Boogie plushy?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Impy said:


> My Walgreens is mostly set, I think. I'm kind of hoping there's more actual decor coming because usually the makeup ends up elsewhere but as it is, it seems to be mostly skellies of different varieties, NBC stuff, some Harry Potter, DotD, makeup/glowsticks and then costume stuff.
> 
> I didn't get any fabulous pictures because I was trying to get the stuff that would interest a friend all while being hustled out the door.
> 
> The WiC number for Jack and Sally is 776-434


Is this what your Walgreens looks like? That's amazing!!! Nothing here! 2nd biggest city in Georgia and all they are doing this year is one NBC endcap and candy!! I'm crushed


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Hearthfire said:


> I got the mayor and zero.....is there an Oogie Boogie plushy?


there is Jack, Sally, Zero, Oogie, Mayor and the Pumping King


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Also i just saw the little candy corn light strings at my store yesterday, i love them and may have to get a few once i got some extra cash in a few weeks!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh my Halloween God, there’s an Oggie Boogie AND a Pumpkin King?!?!? What did I do to deserve to live in a town where Walgreens limits my happiness so?!?!?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hearthfire said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > did you see the jack, oogie boogie and zero small plush’s. I don’t have the mayor ? I want it and the invisible man funko badly.
> ...


 I got the oogie jack and sally funko plush instead much better quality. There also sold online


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Too cute. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I wouldn’t have passed that up either! He is adorable!!! The funky heads are so huge though! I’d be super happy with the Oogie from Walgreens but I fear it will be impossible. One manager said he knew 2 local stores weren’t even getting any NBC stuff at all. ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Godcrusher said:


> Too cute. Couldn't pass it up.


Is there anyway you can post a vid of him in action please!!!?!?!


----------

